# A/D Converter



## ICE MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان تتكرموا فتنصحوني كيف استطيع ان اقبم الافضل من بين انواع الconverters ال PCM Pulse Code Modulation خصوصا وان هذا النوع من المحولات يتم استخدامة بغرض الاذاعة والتلفزيون افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا ورمضان خير يا اهل الخير


----------



## ICE MAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لو سمحتو ساعدوني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sisoo_funstyle (27 أكتوبر 2009)

this is very important subject to be learn and add to our knowleg


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تريد أخي شرح للتقنية أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ICE MAN (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم اخي الكريم اريد شرح عن تقنية كيف تعمل هذه الاجهزة وعلى اي اساس استطيع ان افاضل بين جهاز واخر؟؟


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...........

انا جداَ اسف اخي الكريم على التأخير, ولكن ببساطة ال PCM

تحتوي على مراحل لتحويل analogue الى digital

1- sampling(العينات):

وهي اخذ عينات من الأشارة كل مدة من الوقت بحيث اكون وفرت بالنطاق حيث انني لم أاخذ كل الأشارة ولكن احاول ان ابقي شكل الأشارة مقاربة جداً للأصلية... وتوجد مقايس وضعتها ال ITU-T لجعل العينات تكون 8000 عينة كل ثانية...لأن اعلى تردد صوت الأنسان هو 3.4KHz ولو اخذنا 3400 عينة كل ثانية اصبحت الأشارة الأصلية مشوهه بسبب الترددات العشوائية التي تصدر من اخذ العينات لذلك يجب علينا أخذ الضعف على الأقل(Nyquist*theorem) وكلما اخذنا عينات اكثر كلما اصبحت الأشارة مشابهه للأشارة الأصلية. وتم تعيين 8000 عينة لكي تكون اساس تحويل صوت الأنسان.

2- Quantization(تحديد قوة الصوت):

لأرسال كل قوة صوتية كما هي من دون تحديد القوة نحتاج الى نطاق ضخم ودوائر معقدة جداً بالأرسال والأستقبال.... لذلك يجب وضع طبقات يسهل تمييزها وجعل كل قوة صوت قريبة من اي طبقة تندرج تحت الطبقة المحددة .... فالمقايسس هي تقسيم القوى 256 طبقة والتباعد بينهم متساوي..... 

3- Encoding (وضع الشفرات):

الان لدينا خطوط طولية (sampling) وخطوط افقية (quantization) وتقاطعهم يكون نقاط ويجب وضع كل نقطة من 256 نقطة شفرة خاصة تحدد كل طبقة... ((كمثال)) 1 =(+5V) , و 0= (-5V)


يجب تعيين 8 ارقام كي نوفي كل الطبقات برقم خاص اول طبقة== 00000000 و 00000001 ......11110000........ 11111110 و 11111111 == اخر طبقة


4- Transmit ( الارسال)
ويتم الأرسال ,القناة الصوتية ,8000X8 = 64Kbps === ,voice channel

5- Receive (الأستقبال)

6- Decoder (فك الشفرة)

الأن تتم العملية عكسية ويضع كل شفرة بالطبقة المحددة سابقاً .. بالوقت المحدد....

بعد تكامل النقاط تعود الينا الأشارة analogue وتخرج مشابهه تماماً كما وصلتنا...

------ وبالنسبة عن اختلاف المصنعين فلأن التقنية موحدة كما هو الجوال مع اختلاف المصنعين فأن عملية الأرسال والأستقبال موحدة


والله اعلم


----------



## ICE MAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا اخي الكريم على هذا الرد والوافي واقدر جهودك شكرا


----------

